# What movie(s) made you cry?



## aidin36

Is there any movie that made you cry? Share it with us, and tell us why.

To start from myself, the only movie that made me cry as a grown-up was A.I. I cried at the last scene of the movie, when David's mother says that she loves him, and then David dies ... 

(Of course, there's other movies that made me feel miserable, but A.I was the only one that made me really cry)


----------



## Dunnzo

Eternal sunshine of the spotless mind


----------



## Synderesis

The Pursuit of Happyness

I just found it to be really touching, the fact that he had to work himself to death, but still could force a smile for his son. Always been a fan of Will Smith too


----------



## L'Empereur

No movie has ever made me cry.


----------



## killerB

Hmmm......I am an NF so maybe they all make me cry. 

However, the saddest movie I think I have ever saw was the Time Travelers Wife, with Marley coming in a close second. 

Recently, the thing that made me cry was Doctor Who,(First Season the 9th Doctor) where Rose goes back and tries to save her Dad and he has to die anyhow. I cried alot over that.


----------



## Erudis

I never cried, but when Bruce Willis was dead at the end of Sixth Sense I jizzed in my pants.

Just kidding. I guess my Fe is pretty strong, since I usually shed a tear or two in a lot of movies. Or maybe it's the chameleon thing.

But the ones that come to memory now are the japanese movie _Niji no Megami_ (Rainbow Song - 2006) and the korean _Nae yeojachingureul sogae habnida_ (Windstruck - 2004).
They are great tearjerkers, I strongly recommend them, specially the first.


----------



## Hiccups24-7

Home Room
5 Centimetres Per Second
My Sisters Keeper
What Dreams May Come 
The Secret Garden
Pay It Forward
The Yellow Handkerchief
Before Sunset
Before Sunrise
Copying Beethoven
As Good As It Gets
Freedom Writers
Where The Wild Things Are
Dancer In The Dark
Memoirs Of A Geisha
Fly Away Home

these are ones that got me either big time or in multiple 
scenes but I generally get weepy at most films, it's like 
my body is conditioned to as soon as the credits roll. :S


----------



## HorribleAesthete

Ordinarily I would never admit this (couple glasses of wine):

1. The scene in _Anna and the King_, depicting the death of Tuptim and her lover. 

2. The end of _Summer Story._

3. Parts of the _Notebook_ (sigh...so cheesy. Don't look at me!)

4. The end of_ Harold and Maude _(_Trouble_). Not the very end, but everything leading up to it.


----------



## The Exception

I never cry from movies but I have come awfully close a couple of times. I almost cried when the student committed suicide in Dead Poets Society.


----------



## TheWaffle

_Up_ and _Bridge to Terabithia_. Can't think of anything else.


----------



## Skum

The sheer amount of snot and tears produced was pitiful.

I cried while watching the trailer to Boy with the Striped Pajamas 

I've teared up at other movies but I can't think of any others I actually cried to.


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin

I refrain from weeping in films and stuff,but the only film that did illicit a powerful response was The Curious Case of Benjamin Button.


----------



## Lokkye

Didn't make me cry but made me feel warm and fuzzy

Up
Bridge to Terabithia
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
Amelie
The Notebook
The Pianist

movies don't really make me cry..

oh and a bonus


----------



## pretty.Odd

You guys are tough! :crazy: If a movie has a scene that is intended to be sad, then 8 times out of 10, I'm probably going to end up crying. Well here are the recent movies that made me cry:




































By the way, the only reason why I cried was because of Amos's song, Mr.Cellophane. I feel so bad for him ;_;


----------



## bigtex1989

No movie has ever made me cry. I fake cried during "The Lion, the Witch, and the Wardrobe" to get some action. Totally worked.

The movie that got me the closest to crying was "Sophie's Choice"

The TV series that got me to cry was "Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood" Anything with Mustang being deep is very moving for me as I identify with him the most. I nearly cry from sheer awesomeness at some of the shit he does. *SPOILERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* 



When the Chimera of Nina and the Dog is first unleashed I wept. When it exploded I was deeply wounded. When Mays's daughter started shouting as her dad was being buried I cried as I witnessed a similar situation IRL. There are a few other things in there that made me cry.


----------



## firedell

Recently it was for The Last Song.
P.S. I Love You, always gets me, and I Am Legend.


----------



## lib

INTJs don't cry! Well, actually...
"Wallstreet" when they arrested Gordon Gekko.


----------



## TheSeer91

full metal jacket(found the first half of the film disturbing especially the moment when you realise he's been totally dehumanized and the look in his eyes change)
seven samurai(the old man crying about not being able to pay samurai with rice)
rashamon
seventh seal


----------



## viva

Oh man. Movies make me cry all the time, but no matter _how_ many times I watch The Notebook, I cry like a baby. Seriously. I've probably seen it upwards of ten times, and I _still_ sob every single time... I'm such an NF... it's kind of ridiculous. I have to laugh at myself. It's just SO MOVING!!!!


----------



## MrRandom88

When Mufasa dies


----------



## Harley

Valerie scene in V for Vendetta. I don't know why but man that scene makes me go into waterworks :'( I start to tear up when her parent's reject her when she comes out, then I totally lose it when Ruth gets taken away. It just breaks. My. Fucking. Heart.


----------



## pinkrasputin

Most recently it was *Burlesque* during Cher's damn singing moment.

But wait! There's more:
*Titanic
Up
Rob Roy
Lion King
Marley and Me* (That's because my INTJ ex was crying buckets next to me)
*Mama Mia* ("Slipping through My Fingers". Ugh! If you have a daughter)
*Notebook
Schindler's List
Ghosts
Old Yeller
The Spirit of the Marathon* (cried for good reasons)
*Sex and the Cit*y (Shut up! It's sad when Carrie doesn't get married and hits Big with flowers :'( )
*Life is Beautiful
Slumdog Millionaire
Glory *(Just don't kill the cute guy in movies)
*Hunchback of Notre Dame* (Disney Version. Ugh the cruel tomato scene!)
*One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest*

I don't like to watch movies that make me sad and I will hate anyone who recommends a movie and has a child dying in it. People should just _know_ not to recommend those to me.


----------



## PseudoSenator

*
The Notebook* achieved its goal and got me teary-eyed at the very last scene.

*
Curious Case of Benjamin Button *evoked a strong response from me.

Can't recall any more...don't think I've ever actually started crying/sobbing--just welled up.


----------



## Black Rabbit

I'm not a movie connoisseur but there have been a few that made me tear up. In particular Life is Beautiful. It's an amazing depiction of a father's love and sacrifice for his son.


----------



## pinkrasputin

Okay, add *Hachi* to my list.


----------



## viva

I forgot to mention John Q. Oh man. Waterworks.


----------



## saynomore

Gran Torino. The ending came on like a resounding, ominous thud followed by tranquility with the scenic view and the hauntingly beautiful song. Haven't choked up like that for a long while.


----------



## Erudis

@pinkrasputin

*Grave of the Fireflies.*

You can hate me, but you should watch this movie. Everyone should.


----------



## pinkrasputin

Does it show children dying?

I'm single right now. I have no one to hold me. I couldn't deal if so.


----------



## Erudis

It's an animation if it helps.
It's not brutal (doesn't show a lot of blood, people without their heads, or stuff like this) but it's very dramatic, since it's about kids in the end of WW2 in Japan.
And yes, there are children dying. But you can always hug your pillow. Or you can wait until you find someone. But definitely watch it. =)


----------



## thistled bones

Grave of the Fireflies
Taking Chance
Clannad After Story (Its not a movie, but w/e. It's seriously the most emotional thing I've ever seen on a screen. ever. I can't even describe to you ... D
Band of Brothers
War documentaries involving the experiences of the soldiers
yeah, anything involving the experiences of soldiers during war is sure to make me lose it.


----------



## Hiccups24-7

I love anime a lot! But I always found Grave of the Fireflies to be painfully overrated :S
Same with The Notebook it was too cheesy for me to cry to. :/
But that's just me *hides* xP


----------



## Darkestblue

Hiccups24-7 said:


> I love anime a lot! But I always found Grave of the Fireflies to be painfully overrated :S
> Same with The Notebook it was too cheesy for me to cry to. :/
> But that's just me *hides* xP


I agree. Same with 5 Centimeters Per Second. I actually found that movie pretty boring and was barely able to finish it.

It's hard to recall movies that have made me teary eyed. Oh, that scene in Shimotsuma Monogatari when Ichigo is crying (Like anyone knows what I'm talking about.:tongue. That got to me. I had a strong connection to her, which is rare when it comes to movie characters. Hmmm, what else... Oh yeah. That sad scene in Click when Adam's character is laying on the ground, in the rain, dying. That got me good. That scene sealed the deal for adding that movie to my favorites list.

That's all that's coming to mind, right now.


----------



## Hiccups24-7

Jazzanova said:


> I agree. Same with 5 Centimeters Per Second. I actually found that movie pretty boring and was barely able to finish it.


:O aaaawwwwwwwwwww 5 centimeters per second is my second fav anime film after my neighbour totoro. xP 
But yeah I can understand how someone could consider it boring, it plays slow if you are not emotionally engaged in the story. The part where they finally meet at the train station and she grabs his coat for a second before hugging him :O breathtaking streams of tears! >__<


----------



## majestic beauty

Imitation of life 
Titanic 
Homer and Eddie 
The green mile 
The shashanke redemption 
Lord of the rings 
The princess and the frog 
Monster 
Cast away 
I am legend
My best friend’s wedding 
The heiress 
Toy story 3 
Set it off 
Of mice and men 
The passion of the Christ
Rabbit proof fence 
The color purple 
Beloved 
Whale rider 
The lovely bones 
Memories of a geisha
Grave of the fireflies
The secret garden 

I cried because in some way or another I can relate to the characters or somehow feel there pain or understand on some level what there going through. The music is also a reason why I cry, it just brings out the emotion more. Also if the acting is believable enough I find myself in that characters place and I take on their emotions.


----------



## bigtex1989

majestic beauty said:


> Imitation of life
> Titanic
> Homer and Eddie
> The green mile
> The shashanke redemption
> Lord of the rings
> The princess and the frog
> Monster
> Cast away
> I am legend
> My best friend’s wedding
> The heiress
> Toy story 3
> Set it off
> Of mice and men
> The passion of the Christ
> Rabbit proof fence
> The color purple
> Beloved
> Whale rider
> The lovely bones
> Memories of a geisha
> Grave of the fireflies
> The secret garden


Does it make me a bad person that I laughed nearly hysterically at most of these?


----------



## ThisAnonymous

I felt so bad for laughing for the most part of My Sassy Girl (the Korean version) because I was bawling at the end.


----------



## SubterraneanHomesickAlien

I cry at the end of cheesy action movies when I realize that I will spend my entire life alone in my room and will never get to be a badass superhero/martial artist/soldier/space marine/whatever. On the contrary, sad movies make me feel better because watching other people in misery makes my own life seem less sucky.


----------



## lib

ThisAnonymous said:


> I felt so bad for laughing for the most part of My Sassy Girl (the Korean version) because I was bawling at the end.


I'm too busy admiring Jeon Ji-hyeon's beauty to find time to cry. Great movie!



majestic beauty said:


> Imitation of life
> Titanic
> Homer and Eddie
> The green mile
> The shashanke redemption
> Lord of the rings
> The princess and the frog
> Monster
> Cast away
> I am legend
> My best friend’s wedding
> The heiress
> Toy story 3
> Set it off
> Of mice and men
> The passion of the Christ
> Rabbit proof fence
> The color purple
> Beloved
> Whale rider
> The lovely bones
> Memories of a geisha
> Grave of the fireflies
> The secret garden


Damn, girl, you do a lot of crying.


----------



## ThisAnonymous

lib said:


> I'm too busy admiring Jeon Ji-hyeon's beauty to find time to cry. Great movie!
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, girl, you do a lot of crying.


I know, right? She's so cute. XD And hilarious. Did you see Windstruck?


----------



## Noe

A Moment to Remember and Gladiator.
MAXIMUUUS!

Ahem.


----------



## sleepingdragon83

Oh geez, what DOESN'T make me cry? :blushed:

Here's a list that stands out to me:

Fox and the Hound: If I need a good cry for whatever reason all I have to do is put this movie on and I pretty much bawl throughout the entire thing

Dot and the Kangaroo: Anyone who has seen this movie knows why. Dot sobbing for Kangaroo was too much for me as a kid. Still is! 

Titanic: Yes, this movie is very overrated but it almost never fails to make me cry. Even with Rifftrax. :crazy:

Marley and Me: This was an interesting experience for me. In the theater I was sitting next to my brother and I REFUSED to cry in front of him. The tears kept threatening to come but I was determined not to. I managed to make it through with (mostly) dry eyes. Later that night when I was alone I let it out. I haven't been able to make it through dry eyed ever since. 

There's (a lot) more but I can't think of any specific examples at the moment.


----------



## lynnemeerkat

Gandhi
The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe
Schindler's List
The Merchant of Venice
Lord of the Rings
The Chorus
War and Peace
King Kong
The Secret Garden
The Hours
...


----------



## Nina Rcose

Quite a few.
But I really deeply cried, and it hurt me a lot when I watched THE WALL. Maybe because I was 14.
Then The Lord of the Ring, when trees were fighting an dying


----------



## Mystique93

Only four movies:

''A Beautiful Mind''
''The Phantom of The Opera'' (I'm weird, I know)
''Wuthering Heights'' (1993 ver.)

And the last one... It's so original, ''Titanic''. But not anymore.


----------



## Gray Skies

_Wit_, a film about a woman dying of cancer. I believe it was originally a play...


----------



## Elsewhere1

The Notebook, every time I watch it. Makes me cry like a baby........................


----------



## MissxRae

A Walk to Remember
The Notebook
Beauty & the Beast (FIRST movie that made me cry when I was 7-years-old!)


----------



## TallullahLula

.


----------



## Stephen

aidin36 said:


> Is there any movie that made you cry? Share it with us, and tell us why.


A number of movies have. The most intense cry I got from a film was from the ending of City of Angels. While I think the original German version, Wings of Desire, is a much better film, the ending of City of Angels was impossibly cruel. It played directly to a number of deep personal fears I had at the time, and even triggered a religious crisis in my mind for a few hours! I haven't watched it since that first time years ago.

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind has made me cry as well. It's a good movie to watch after a breakup. Watched that last in January.

There have been others, I think. Can't think of them at the moment.

EDIT: Oh! When I was a little kid and I saw ET in the theater, that made me cry.

EDIT 2: Dear Zachary. If that documentary doesn't wreck you, your heart is a cold stone.

EDIT 3: Everything is Illuminated was great, and I cried at the end.


----------



## Soleil

Atonement. I can't even think about that movie with out getting sad.


----------



## Bast

I don't think I've ever cried at a movie before, actually... hm.


----------



## .Coffee

The Hiding Place.
Passion of the Christ.
WindTalkers
What Dreams May Come


----------



## LQ9

Stephen said:


> A number of movies have. The most intense cry I got from a film was from the ending of City of Angels. While I think the original German version, Wings of Desire, is a much better film, the ending of City of Angels was impossibly cruel. It played directly to a number of deep personal fears I had at the time, and even triggered a religious crisis in my mind for a few hours! I haven't watched it since that first time years ago.


Wings of Desire made me cry on and off throughout the entire film--not because it's that sad, it's just _so freaking beautiful._ Perhaps my favorite movie of all time.

I haven't watched City of Angels because I sort of think after Wings of Desire it will be something of a parody... and I don't know if I can stomach Nicolas Cage as an angel.

God, I sound despicably snobbish... I promise it's just this one film. I haven't even seen the sequel to Wings of Desire for fear it'll spoil the original.


----------



## WanderingMind

Spirit (horse animation movie)
Green Mile (cant stop crying)
Pursuit of Happiness


----------



## Doom

Hiccups24-7 said:


> :O aaaawwwwwwwwwww 5 centimeters per second is my second fav anime film after my neighbour totoro. xP
> But yeah I can understand how someone could consider it boring, it plays slow if you are not emotionally engaged in the story. The part where they finally meet at the train station and she grabs his coat for a second before hugging him :O breathtaking streams of tears! >__<


 5cm p/s was Scenery porn to me, I spent more time looking at the moving Wallpaper than noticing the story going on.

I can't really think of any movies that have made me cry bitch tears but despite all the insults it gets Clannad: After Story man... every time I hear the OP it's just kind of overwhelming: 




More recently Ano Hana (We still don't know the name of the flower we saw that day), just watching it it seemed quiet cheesy at times then suddenly that ending hit me. 

I still need to see Grave of the Fireflies.


----------



## Beak

Just two movies come to mind.

The ending of Lost in Translation made me a little teary.

Grave of the Fireflies actually made me cry.. both of the times I watched it. And I don't plan on ever watching it again.


----------



## clicheguevara

The Curious Case of Benjamin Button makes me cry every time I see it. And by crying I mean sobbing my eyes out. 
Daisy remembering how he unlearned to talk and walk towards the very end is heart crunching.


----------



## Emerson

Godzilla when they killed him. I was like 6.


----------



## LotusBlossom

the end of Terminator 2


----------



## Hunger

"Never Let Me Go" had me close to tears.


----------



## DragonflyBlue

Simonetta said:


> So do I! Shows how powerful film can really be....
> 
> LOL. People look at me weird when I say I love crying at movies.


wow me too! im glad im not the only one. it takes a truly good movie to make an emotional impact on you, and as sad as the movie may be, if it affects me like that, then it is a truly good movie in my eyes.


----------



## sanada

'Pieces Of April' really makes me cry a lot. 
I do like to cry on my own to a good film. Its a kinda cathartic release for me, but entirely private.
I have to say though 'Pieces Of April' really made me cry when I first saw it. So if I had been in a movie theatre seeing it, I may had started a crying wave throughout the cinema. I saw it alone for the first time...Phew.
:blushed:


----------



## Ludendorff

LOL I was thinking "Eternal sunshine of the Spotless Mind" then I thought "somebody must have already put that" and then the second comment just said it flat out... Other movies include: Toy Story 3 (Sad, right? It's a kids movie...) Forrest Gump and (almost) Super 8. I cry easily watching movies.


----------



## locofoco

Gypsy said:


> "Never Let Me Go" had me close to tears.


I sobbed so disgustingly during that movie.  Andrew Garfield is one of my favorite actors and pretty much all his movies make me want to cry.

Last Friday I saw 50/50 and experienced so many emotions. lol Such a good movie!


----------



## Dustdevil

Lady in the Water/Signs/unbreakable/how to train your dragon
There is something so beautiful in those movies it makes me cry. The music + the circumstances and events and they way they are portray = beautiful = me crying and having a stupid headache afterward. No other movies make me cry. 
The deep relationships and pains of the characters that are overcome hit me in a way I cannot explain. Yay for being a sobbing baby at weird movies and crying in the weirdest spots.....


----------



## FreeSpirit

Gladiator. Schindler's List. 

I tear up every time I watch Schindler's List- always at the part 
where Itzhak Stern gives the ring to Schindler and tells him the 
inscription on it says, "Whoever saves one life saves the world entire."
Hell, I'm tearing up now.....


----------



## Tendency

I'm interested in the human will to persevere. "127 hours" captured this perfectly for me.


----------



## arabia

hachiko a dog story :laughing:

it was one of the strangest things , and i'm not talking a bout shedding a tear or a two here .. and it wasn't about Richard gere i couldn't carless about him dying or living ,
it was hachiko the fluffy big fabulous hachiko :crying:
it was a complete hysterical disaster ,


----------



## scorpio_queen

"The Help," most recently. T-T So hard not to..


----------



## Zmp

Synderesis said:


> The Pursuit of Happyness
> 
> I just found it to be really touching, the fact that he had to work himself to death, but still could force a smile for his son. Always been a fan of Will Smith too


*Spoiler Alert*

I always cry when he tells his son not to let anyone tell him he can't do something- I'm holding back right now actually 

The Pursuit of Happyness
Faith Like Potatoes
The Land Before Time (nostalgia)
The Ultimate Gift
Bridge to Terabithia


----------



## QueCueYew

wall-e (shh, don't tell anyone though)
what dreams may come
up (almost succeeded but i prevailed, especially during the first portion of the movie)


----------



## Pachacutie

Forrest Gump, UP, Toy Story 3 (Like, really? Did they make that movie just to make me bawl?), and the end of Big Fish... even though it's beautiful. 

I've cried in more instances than that. Those are just what come to mind. 

I also cried at the end of a Dr. Who episode the other day. The one about Vincent Van Gogh. D;

And really by crying I mean attempting to look indifferent while my eyes are watering and my lip is quivering.


----------



## sleepingdragon83

I just rediscovered "The Land Before Time". That movie never fails to bring a tear to my eye. Little Foot's Mother's death alone is sad enough to make anyone cry. 

However, the scene that really gets me going is when that baby pterodactyl sees Little Foot laying on the floor alone and selflessly offers him his only cherry (and possibly only meal of the day) to cheer him up. 

When Little Foot sadly turns away from him, the little pterodactyl looks like he wants to cry! Oh man! My throat chokes up and my eyes tear up just *thinking* about it! I can't really explain why that scene makes me so emotional. :'(


----------



## Morpheus83

_Titanic_. I wasted three precious hours of my life I'll never be able to get back...


----------



## Princessportent

"E.T." made me cry when I was little  

For some reason, I can't quickly recall all the movies that made me cry, but I am an INFJ. I've cried a little bit at movie-time


----------



## Apostrophic Catastrophe

The Return of the King, The Little Prince, Beauty & the Beast, Pete's Dragon, The Rescuers, Hugo.

Dancer in the Dark left me sobbing well into the credits.


----------



## CassieBlue

I cried while watching Click...


----------



## Aquinius

A few films have made me well up with tears at certain parts, but the one film that actually made me full on cry throughout was Two Brothers. I couldn't actually remember a scene where I was not crying or looking away from the screen. I refuse to even look at the DVD cover, that is the one film that got me really bad and it was a PG.


----------



## LostWorld

Definitely Forest Gump.
Lovely Bones was pretty sad


----------



## geekofalltrades

_Up_, man. The last half-hour of that movie turns me into a blubbering mess.


----------



## Pete The Lich

no wait i take that back this movie made me cry


----------



## cue5c

Dancer in the Dark. I watched that at the peak of my Bjork obsession, which went over so well. I was a mess. :laughing:


----------



## Diamondeyes

The Notebook, Titanic, Pearl Harbour, A Time to Kill, Spirit, Man On Fire, Rocky III....
I'm, hyper-Sensitive to movies


----------



## Werewolfen

Somewhere In Time (1980) with Jane Seymour and Christopher Reeve. There's something about the soundtrack especially Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini by Sergei Rachmaninoff that has the ability to pierce through to the soul no matter how much emotional armor you possess.


----------



## Silvi

The Time Traveler's Wife. Both the music and the book made me cry. I've read the book 4x over and it still makes me tear up. UGH.


----------



## Silvi

geekofalltrades said:


> _Up_, man. The last half-hour of that movie turns me into a blubbering mess.


OMG. The beginning part where they showed Ellie and the old man's life together til her death... that made me cry so hard. :'(

EDIT: Sorry for double posting!


----------



## jessaywhat

*requiem for a dream*. i recommend everyone see it once and then never watch it again. it's a beautiful story, the style is very dark and there are just so many powerful scenes. and i usually can hold back in most movies that get me emotional but this is such an intense, heartbreaking movie from beginning to end. 

*titanic. *i know, i know. but when rose is laying on the board humming alone in the dark and thousands of people are dead floating around her in the ocean, freezing and close to death and it takes every ounce of her to try and call the people back to save her it's like holy crap what an amazing scene. and the very end where the older version of rose re imagines everyone on the ship and she's greeted by everyone on the ship and jack is just such a beautiful, classic ending. 

*blow*. the end where he imagines talking with his daughter..


----------



## Moon_Child

L'Empereur said:


> No movie has ever made me cry.


_Up_ did it for me. Test your might L'empereur!


----------



## L'Empereur

Moon_Child said:


> _Up_ did it for me. Test your might L'empereur!


I've already seen it.


----------



## Moon_Child

L'Empereur said:


> I've already seen it.


This is all a dream... just a dream.


----------



## fffffffffffffigs

2001: A Space Odyssey
Through a Glass Darkly
Rocky Horror Picture Show (lol)


I can't be the only person who thinks RHPS is sad as hell, right? Music and aliens and weird cult fandom aside, the story is fucking depressing. Altho, I suppose I do tend to look into things too much. I have an ability to watch a movie and make it about whatever the hell I want it to be about, rly.


----------



## bowieownsmysoul

_Saved_, oddly enough. It was really weird. The likelihood that a movie can make me cry is like one in one thousand...and it's something you'd never suspect.


----------



## Fizipop

This may be odd, but the movie '50/50' really made me bawl. Although everything seemed to touch me in that movie (potentially because of the characters who can be easily related to), the scene in which the main character breaks down on his hospital bed while the hospital staff begin to wheel him into the surgery room got me big time. The tears that were being held back for most of the movie broke the dam and burst out everywhere.

Anyway, in my opinion, it was an absolutely fantastic movie in all respects.


----------



## descending

Too many. The last one was Pan's Labyrinth.


----------



## comeasyouare

Almost all of them, hahaha
But the only one that always makes me cry no matter how many times I've already watched it is V for Vendetta.
That sequence when Evey is reading the letter is so sad


----------



## Nienna

Most of the movies already mentioned... 
I cry very easily at movies, it's easier trying to remember which ones did _not_ make me. :tongue:

The ones I remember crying the most:

Up - the first few minutes always get to me.
A walk to remember - I feel cheesy admiting it, but I cried my eyes out all along it.
What dreams may come - how NOT to cry?
Lord of the Rings - well I'm a big fan and the last scenes of RotK are pretty overwhelming.
Gladiator - when Maximus finds his dead family. 
The Boy in the Striped Pyjamas - so sad...
The Prince of Egypt - when they are leaving Egypt and start singing that song... everytime.
Titanic - meh... when those violinists start playing.


----------



## Arno

Since I'm all into history disregarding country, I really cried when I saw the final scenes of the movie _The Last Samurai_. Seeing those poor men going into modernised lines of men awaiting them. It was very sad to see the Japanese Samurai culture go to waste since it actually happened it those days.


----------



## viva

The Hunger Games!

Even though I thought it was a shitty adaptation. Still shed a few tears.


----------



## fae.mouse

Lokkye said:


> Didn't make me cry but made me feel warm and fuzzy
> 
> Up
> Bridge to Terabithia
> Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
> Amelie
> The Notebook
> The Pianist
> 
> movies don't really make me cry..
> 
> oh and a bonus


COMPLETELY off topic.
But your little sign holding goblin creeper dude in your siggy, scared the crap out of me at first while I was reading it. I was like, "Uh...not sure about the IP...um, yup, check, yesss...*checks behind shoulder* Err, are you standing right behind me?!" But then I realized that it could figure all that stuff out by normal technology stuff. :laughing:

Back to replying to the post!

- The Notebook (...sigh. Don't judge.)
- A Walk to Remember
- Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind (Oh lord. THAT was a flood.)
- Up
- The Lovely Bones (But the book made me cry harder...full on sobs.)
- Death Note series (I cried when I finished it...lol)
- Paranormal Activity 1 & 2 (Haven't seen the 3rd yet.)
- Rent
- Across the Universe
- Fight Club

Ugh, seriously, I think I cry during every movie now. And that Pampers commercial.






Oh god. I had a homebirth last April, it went beautifully. I was, and still am, in absolute swooning love with my baby girl. They started showing this commercial while she was still so tiny and I was nursing her and I just _bawled_ every time. 30 seconds, and it tore my heart apart. My Lovey thought I was crazy.


----------



## NingenExp

Something has made me more sensitive lately (these past 1 or 2 years)
I think crying's so beautiful... (Not all crying, but yes...)

Sometimes the movie is sad and I do not cry. Sometimes it's not really sad and I cry. Sometimes it's congruential. 
Examples: Dancer in the Dark, Bridge to Terabithia (the second time), Hunger Games and Sucker Punch (, yes I know)


----------



## Holgrave

Happy Feet. I'm not even pulling your leg. Happy Feet made cry. I have no idea why.


----------



## Amarose

lol, well I can cry at pretty much any movie with a beautiful and touching moment, so I really like tearjerkers.

Movies that made me cry (to name just a few) are:

Dawn Anna (every dang time, so sad, so beautiful)
Snowflower and the Secret Fan (foreign film)
The Five People You Meet In Heaven (especially where he sees his wife again)
What Dreams May Come (the first time I saw this I cried from start to finish of the movie)
Titanic (of course)
Marley and Me (even though I only caught the ending lol)
Steel Magnolias

And a heck of a lot more that I can't remember at this moment LOL (and that's just the movies, I've cried at shows, songs, even just looking at the birds in the sky and the beauty of nature I can cry).


----------



## Rinori

I was actually upset at bridge to Terabitha I was expecting alot more from the movie. I know it was abit sad but i was just soo disappointed I didnt care. I thought it would be filled with magic and awesome and cool creatures and stuff.


----------



## pinkrasputin

I need to add _Act of Valor_ to my list. I just remembered being gutted out in the movie theater. And I couldn't stop thinking about it for days afterwards, too. In fact, makes me sad now. :sad:


----------



## Cephalonimbus

Oh man... i wouldn't know where to begin lol. A lot, that's all i can say.

The weird thing is, i hardly ever cry for personal reasons -- not directly anyways. The last time i remember crying over something else than a movie was more than a year ago at my grandmother's cremation. But of course crying over a stupid movie is really just a way of processing my personal emotions by proxy.

Recently, i've gone though some very emotionally taxing stuff, but i can't cry when i focus on those issues directly; i just get migraines. Sad movies (and sometimes music) are therapeutic in that respect, they actually allow me to process my feelings quickly and easily.

Actually, the last time i did that was about 10 minutes before reading this thread XD. Seriously, my eyes are still red and watery  I do it on purpose whenever i need to get things out of my system. I didn't even watch the whole movie this time, i just searched for a particular scene on youtube. Right to the money shot, who cares about the foreplay XD

In case you're wondering, it was the final scene from Paths of Glory.








Embarassing confession: one scene that never fails to make me bawl is the final scene of the episode _Jurassic Bark_ from Futurama. Yep, i've cried multiple times over a TV cartoon sitcom. I don't know why it works, it's sappy and melodramatic as hell and i'm not even a dog person, but fuck me if that isn't heartbreaking...


----------



## amongfirstslugs

Cephalonimbus said:


> Oh man... i wouldn't know where to begin lol. A lot, that's all i can say.
> 
> The weird thing is, i hardly ever cry for personal reasons -- not directly anyways. The last time i remember crying over something else than a movie was more than a year ago at my grandmother's cremation. But of course crying over a stupid movie is really just a way of processing my personal emotions by proxy.
> 
> Recently, i've gone though some very emotionally taxing stuff, but i can't cry when i focus on those issues directly; i just get migraines. Sad movies (and sometimes music) are therapeutic in that respect, they actually allow me to process my feelings quickly and easily.
> 
> Actually, the last time i did that was about 10 minutes before reading this thread XD. Seriously, my eyes are still red and watery  I do it on purpose whenever i need to get things out of my system. I didn't even watch the whole movie this time, i just searched for a particular scene on youtube. Right to the money shot, who cares about the foreplay XD
> 
> In case you're wondering, it was the final scene from Paths of Glory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Embarassing confession: one scene that never fails to make me bawl is the final scene of the episode _Jurassic Bark_ from Futurama. Yep, i've cried multiple times over a TV cartoon sitcom. I don't know why it works, it's sappy and melodramatic as hell and i'm not even a dog person, but fuck me if that isn't heartbreaking...


That Jurassic Bark scene gets me every fucking time, meaning twice, because after the first time I vowed to never watch it again until you linked it here.


----------



## Duck_of_Death

I only ever cried at the ending of It's a Wonderful Life. 
Hit me like a freight train, too. I'm painfully unemotional.

The finale of The Dark Knight Rises may elicit some man tears.
But probably not.


----------



## feelgood682

I am not So Emotional..........That an Movie Made me Cry....


----------



## Dakris

I watched episode 3 of Band of Brothers earlier, made me shed a tear.


----------



## Rachel Something

*AI: Artificial Intelligence* (Overall, I found the movie to be a little on the slow and boring side, but the ending was depressing...)
*The Green Mile* (John Coffey... :sad
*The Notebook* (Lol, I know... It's such a cliché tearjerker romance... but the scene where the old man starts crying really gets to me, as well as the ending.)
*Grave of the Fireflies* (One of the saddest films I've ever watched. I don't think I'll ever watch it again.)
*Forrest Gump* (I usually lose it at the very end when Forrest is just sitting and staring off into space and the feather blows away...)
*Click* (I wasn't expecting this movie to make me cry at all...)


----------



## jhoro115

8 1/2 by Fellini made me cry like a bitch. Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind had a very strange effect on me; I didn't cry after I finished watching the film, instead when I woke up the next morning. The film has a very peculiar, existential effect on you.


----------



## Choice

Buried (2010) - his desperation as he's dying.

I Not Stupid Too - As a kid, I knew it was a cliche storm, but still bawled, hard. 

Romance in the Rain (Whoops, TV Show) - dealt with parental abandonment and survival.


----------



## DomNapoleon

Almost cried in the end of Toy story 3 =' )


----------



## Aslynn

I can never visibly cry when watching movies, since there are usually other people in the room. The Return of the King makes me tear up though. Every single time.


----------



## Campey

Unlike other NF types I rarely cry at movies... actually I only cried watching brokeback mountain and the green mile...

still I found "grave of the fireflies" soooo touching.


----------



## petite libellule

The Pixar movie Up, when she finds out she can't have children. 

this is the first one that popped in my head but I am KNOW I have cried in movies before. 
Just not that often ...


----------



## ParetoCaretheStare

1. Seven Pounds
2. The Butterfly Effect


----------



## LexiFlame

There have been a few..

The Road (When they left the thief to die, I really couldn't hold it back. That one stuck with me for months!)
I Am Legend (When the dog dies... I'm an animal lover, but it was so much more.)
My Sister's Keeper (I don't have any real bond with my family members, so that movie touched me in so many ways.)

There were a lot more that got me teary eyed, but people were around so I just held it in, haha.


----------



## koalaroo

I just watched The Lovely Bones tonight. Horror and amazement wrapped up in one movie, and I had to pause it more than a few times to recollect myself.


----------



## simplystrange

The Orphanage was the last one, I cried at the ending..

Return of the King for sure.

Can't think of any others... It's very rare for me.


----------



## INSANiTY

I will never watch the Pursuit of Happyness again.


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster

I have only ever cried in two films, in fact slightly teary would be a better description. Taegukgi and Schindler's List. Actually, I think you can watch Taegukgi on YouTube, it was a damn good movie, I would recommend pretty much anyone to watch it. Though it is pretty violent.


----------



## Draginja

Listen to your heart! .. >.<


----------



## Plaxico

Rudy, Rudy, Rudy, Rudy *sniffles*


----------



## justry

movies don't really make me cry. ..The Pursuit of Happiness almost did, I fought that crap lol, when he finally got the job omgrsh and his eyes welled up. 

Then In Little Ms Sunshine when everyone tried to get the "crushed shell of a boy" to get up and come with them. Then his little sister trotted up to him and simply put her hand on his shoulder. Then he got up  it didn't make me cry at all really. But I posed the movie ..because of how much I could relate to that emotionally. Its always the innocence that makes you question your action, and who they might effect.

Then, LOST IN TRANSLATION ..because I simply understood. The wondering, the wandering, the night, being Lost.


----------



## muhahaha

Bambi.


----------



## Dark NiTe

At the end of DKR, when Alfred walked into the Paris restaurant, and I knew for sure that Wayne had in fact completed his apotheosis and became a normal guy again, falling in love with Selina and putting Batman behind him for good, and then subsequently "Robin" rising on the hidden platform in the batcave put the icing on the cake. I think there are a couple others but that is all I can remember for now.

Also, LOTR: Return of the King at the end when Frodo has the drawn out goodbye where he wants nothing else less than to depart from Sam. That scene may have made me cry the first time I saw it.


----------



## nakkinaama

justry said:


> movies don't really make me cry. ..The Pursuit of Happiness almost did, I fought that crap lol, when he finally got the job omgrsh and his eyes welled up.
> 
> Then In Little Ms Sunshine when everyone tried to get the "crushed shell of a boy" to get up and come with them. Then his little sister trotted up to him and simply put her hand on his shoulder. Then he got up  it didn't make me cry at all really. But I posed the movie ..because of how much I could relate to that emotionally. Its always the innocence that makes you question your action, and who they might effect.
> 
> Then, LOST IN TRANSLATION ..because I simply understood. The wondering, the wandering, the night, being Lost.


Awe shit I wanna see Lost in translation so bad!!


----------



## chindraj

Fox And The Hound. It's a bit of and oldie (classic) but it gets me every time.:crying:


----------



## FiNe SiTe

I Am Sam. ;(


----------



## Raichan

A thousand words, the one with Eddie Murphy in it, made me cry on a flight


----------



## fihe

I cried during the Hunger Games when Katniss buried Rue with flowers :'(


----------



## Albedo

Somewhere in time got to me. I think books are more likely to get me to cry than movies since I usually feel more engaged with a good book than a movie.


----------



## Dakris

L'Illusionniste (2010)


----------



## LunacyxFringe

The Notebook. I think I cried five times throughout that movie, and the ending was the hardest cry hahahahahahaha.


----------



## Tingting

Any pet movie basically...

"Into the Wild" oh god...

"Braveheart" oh god.


----------



## WOLFsanctuary

The ending of Toy Story 3. I was like, "They aren't just going to let them die, are they?"

I started having flashbacks of what they did to Bambi's mother. Disney BOYCOTT...lol! 

By 4w3 SX/SP


----------



## nádej

Recent Movies I've Cried During:

_Pitch Perfect_ (felt completely overwhelmed by joy and music)
_End of Watch_
_Moonrise Kingdom_
_Bring it On_ (this is obviously not a recent release, but I rewatched it a couple weeks ago because I love it; I sobbed through a lot of it for no discernible reason other than nostalgia I suppose)

So essentially every movie I've seen recently.


----------



## Porridgepudge

Fox and the Hound. I get frustrated and cry every time I attentively watch it. Old hag leaved Tod in the forest and they never meet again. And they never made a sequel, so you never know if Tod gets to see her again. Or if he and Copper ever see each other again. What was the moral of this movie, your nurturing figure will abandon you, you can't stay friends with someone who is different, never getting to say a proper goodbye? Jeez.


----------



## llameerah

Dragonheart, AI and Young Victoria. A lot of movies do make me depressed (One Day for one) but it's pretty hard to make me cry.


----------



## lizrcasanova

The Blind Side. Blow. Courageous. Invictus. The Secret Life of Bees.


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart

Brave and Keith are the recent ones i remember crying to


----------



## chillhat

I cried while watching "I'm Sam" at my school library media booth. 
It was embarrassing! ><


----------



## gemini2079

Hachi: A Dog's Tale--- A movie about a devoted Akita who sees his human companion off to work at the train station every day, as well as waiting for his return every night. When his owner dies, Hachi continues to wait for him every night, in hopes that one day he will eventually return.


----------



## Ryosuke93

*@gemini2079
*
Just reading that movie description makes me want to cry. 

I also cried with Pixar's Brave and Disney's Tangled.


----------



## jhoro115

Sorry for bad quality, but this is without a doubt the few moments where I *nearly*​ cried while watching a film.


----------



## Drakasin

Doctor Who (it's a comedy but damn, it can be sad sometimes), A movie (can't remember the name) where a father dies and reincarnates as a dog. He then travels across the USA to his family, where he lives for a little while as a dog but then I think he runs off because he had to or he dies, can't remember. It was very sad.


----------



## fsbeats17

-Crash



Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## leafling

I think Fox and the Hound was the first movie that made me cry. At least, it's the first I have memory of. 
I've cried during a lot of movies, though. And I cried a few times watching the anime Death Note recently. 

The last movie that made me cry...I think Poetry? It was absolutely tragic and beautiful...


----------



## marckos

7 pounds
The pianist
Dear john
And........
.
.
.
.
Harry Potters last movie.....RIP...Snape:crying:


----------



## Fallen Nocturne

I don't think a film has ever made me properly cry. Films are never usually large enough to give me enough reason to deeply relate to the characters and then do something to send me to crying. The closest a film has ever gotten was Snape's death in Deathly Hallows II. Not so much the death itself, more the revelations about his character. I suspect it's because I've had more than one movie to really get to know the characters. 

I have more luck crying with TV shows if I'm honest. Doctor Who can bring me tears on a regular basis. Even the 10th Doctors regeneration can get me choked up, and I didn't even like him that much. Then you get to stories like The Girl Who Waited and The Angels Take Manhatten and I'm practically losing half my body weight in tears.


----------



## HAL 9000

I cry during A LOT of movies

most notably/recently...

Grave of the Fireflies :sad:

The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou

Oh! And when the Ponds died in the last Doctor Who episode (although that's not a movie)

And by crying, I mean tearing- not sobbing. But if I counted every time I had to fight back tears- that's like every movie!

Edit: @Fallen Nocturne 
So many Doctor Who feels.
-sob-


----------



## Skomedanst

I rarely cry during movies but I produced a puddle of tears while watching Persepolos. 
Also, the dying Doctor in Let's Kill Hitler :sad:


----------



## NorthernSpirit

*Sarah's Key*.... very emotional (and incredible) movie.


----------



## SilverScorpio17

leafstone said:


> I think Fox and the Hound was the first movie that made me cry. At least, it's the first I have memory of.
> I've cried during a lot of movies, though. And I cried a few times watching the anime Death Note recently.
> 
> The last movie that made me cry...I think Poetry? It was absolutely tragic and beautiful...


I think The Fox and the Hound was the _only_ movie that made me tear up. I wonder why.


----------



## hailfire

To this day, none. Usually I'm either stone-faced, asleep, or laughing when I probably should be crying.


----------



## KateMarie999

Ummmm... I honestly don't know! I think the last movie to make me tear up was Beauty and the Beast. By the climax of the film, I become so emotionally invested that when the Beast is dying and Belle tells him she loves him, I get ridiculously emotional. That is such a good movie...

I cry at the end of the Torchwood season 2 finale. EVERY TIME! I've never cried in a movie theater. Though I almost did for Eight Below. In several moments, actually, but the end had me teetering on the edge of tears.


----------



## alicecharlotte

Winnie the Pooh's Hefelump movie and Happy Feet. Yep. I'm weird. The Hunger Games too, but that was because I was a huge fan of the books and I had been waiting for the movie for years!


----------



## deseauxs

I remember the few movies I've cried over:
- Marley and Me (animals dammit)
- Hunger Games (yup rue)
- UP (goddammit that movie ;~
- Harry Potter and the Deathy Hallows Pt. II (and possibly the Half Blood Prince, I don't remember)


----------



## adacis

A lot of movies had made me cry, and the saddest movie to have made me cry is Life is Beautiful. It's a brilliant film, but it's so sad that I never want to watch it again. If someone asks me to watch it with them count me out, I'm seriously avoiding this film.


----------



## Tamer57

Changeling, angelina jolie nvr got her son back. 

Bridge to terrabithia because the blonde girl died.

breaking dawn when jasper (doesnt really) dies because i felt bad for his gf, i forgot her name...

And... The spongebob movie when patrick and spingebob were drying up.


----------



## Pterosaur

I teared up watching Les Mis yesterday. Hathaway's singing contained so much raw emotion and anquish; I could practically feel the pain.


----------



## jinjaNinja

Every Lord of the Rings movie where Sam makes a sweet little speech to keep Frodo going. My face is twisting up as I type this. Also, Empire of the Sun. It's just a beautiful movie, that's all I can say. 

Dear Zachary is the most traumatizing documentary ever. The movie should come with a disclaimer: that terrible things happen to real people that you will come to intimately know through the film, and the realities of an unfair world will hit you and infuriate you. It was powerful enough to change legislation throughout Canada.


----------



## Ubuntu

I teared up during parts of Antwone Fisher and Roots but I don't think I've ever cried from a movie. Aside from dreams, I haven't cried since I was a teenager.


----------



## fairytales

The question for me really is 'What film didnt make you cry?'  But most recently, 'Now is Good'.. uncontrollable sobbing. In a good way.


----------



## WindowLicker

Guitar said:


> I teared up watching Les Mis yesterday. Hathaway's singing contained so much raw emotion and anquish; I could practically feel the pain.


Same. It was the song at the end of the movie she sang to Jean Valjean that made me cry.


----------



## countrygirl90

There many movies that made me cry but whichever they were they touched my heart because the reality of human emotions were perfectly represented in them,some of those movies are from Bollywood as well as Hollywood like 
1. Barfi ,which I had recently seen (Bollywood)
2. Forest Gump
3. Gadar (Bollywood)
4. Tere Naam (Bollywood)
5. Titanic, of course
6. Troy ,I felt so sad for Achilles when he died saving the life of his lover Brisies .


----------



## countrygirl90

There many movies that made me cry but whichever they were they touched my heart because the reality of human emotions were perfectly represented in them,some of those movies are from Bollywood as well as Hollywood like 
1. Barfi ,which I had recently seen (Bollywood)
2. Forest Gump
3. Gadar (Bollywood)
4. Tere Naam (Bollywood)
5. Titanic, of course
6. Troy ,I felt so sad for Achilles when he died saving the life of his lover Brisies .


----------



## ohappydagger

Several Pixar movies (_Up_, _Toy Story 3_, _Ratatouille_), _All About Lily Chou-Chou_, _The Iron Giant_, _Umberto D._, _Speak_, _Hugo_, _The 400 Blows_, _Bambi_, _Dear Zachary_, _Grave of the Fireflies_, _Barefoot Gen_.


----------



## kadda1212

Pay it forward
The Color Purple
A.I.
Titanic
Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon
The Passion of Christ
Braveheart
Gladiator


----------



## cheburashka

tbqh not a lot of movies have made me cry, however every single time i watch the fall i tear up. it's getting kind of ridiculous. 
also the help.


----------



## HAL 9000

Les Miserables, Les Miserables, and oh, did I mention Les Miserables?


----------



## WindowLicker

Beverly Hills Chihuahua 2... seriously. When he puts the roses around her in the shape of a heart after she messes up playing beethoven.


----------



## hazzacanary

I have never cried at a film! Does anyone to suggest titles to challenge this accolade?


----------



## LemonyLimeClementine

The Mist


----------



## cavaliergirl96

Oh where to start! Hmmm…
I always lose it at the end of The Lord of the Rings: Return of the King. When Frodo leaves… ugh! It reminds me of when I lost some really close friends of mine. I cry for hours after that!
Harry Potter and the Order of the Pheonix/Half-blood Prince/Deathly Hallows part 2. When all of those characters die, I can't not cry! Especially the when *censored* at the end of the Half-blood Prince dies. At those parts I pretty much cry for Harry.
Hatchi, Marley and Me, pretty much any movie where a beloved animal dies.
Le Mis is a movie I will never watch simply because of the song "I Dreamed A Dream". I listened to Anne Hathaway sing it one time. One time was all it took.
When I watch sad parts, my Ni goes crazy seeing how each different character views the sad occurrence, which then makes my Fe ache with sadness which, if strong enough, will spill over into tears.
I guess I have a soft heart.


----------



## Orchidion

Lord of the rings final, Shawshank Redemption final........

Dammit! Makes me cry every single time


----------



## Emily Small

Wall-e made me cry


----------



## Bi Bi

it's strange but transformers 2 made me cry, when bumblebee sacrificed itself... LOL...


----------



## Emtropy

Aubbs said:


> Ahhhh, I can see why now. Maybe it is because I have barely any empathy and I dont find any of that stuff emotional but exergerated truth but dying animals always get me. Marley and Me I choked a little but it was the same time my actual dog died.


I'm honestly not that emotional, normally. I think I was having a bad day :') 
I feel like a bad person for saying animal stuff doesn't get me. Sure, it's really sad, but I've never cried over an animal's death. It's weird; I love animals, especially dogs.


----------



## Aubbs

opeth98 said:


> I'm honestly not that emotional, normally. I think I was having a bad day :')
> I feel like a bad person for saying animal stuff doesn't get me. Sure, it's really sad, but I've never cried over an animal's death. It's weird; I love animals, especially dogs.



I think it is weirder, though in a way it does make sense, for me to not be effect by people dying. Like Schindler's List I felt nothing. Well society is pretty desensitized by that stuff


----------



## DistractedDayDreamer

The latest Movies I have cried at were The Amazing Spider Man(His uncle died!! i should have expected it, duh, but it was still sad)
Les Miserables, hmm I wonder why? It was very touching, even if some people didn't like it.
"A beautiful Mind", with Russel Crowe and Jennifer Connally: OH MY GOOGIENESS. I was bawling like a baby, such an amazing movie.
Oh! Star Trek 2009, I cry at the beginning when is dad dies. Even if I've watched it over 9 times.
I know, I'm all mushy when it comes to movies!! and Books!


----------



## fairytales

The Last Samurai
Brave heart
My Girl
Homeward Bound
Marley and Me
A Little Princess 
LOTR3
HP7 part 2
Dr Zhivago
Les Mis (the non musical version with Liam neeson)
The Greatest
Stepmom
Brokeback Mountain
The Green Mile
Atonement
Schindlers list
My sisters keeper
The time travellers wife
Ps I love You


Plus the standard- the notebook, a walk to remember, titanic


----------



## Emtropy

Aubbs said:


> I think it is weirder, though in a way it does make sense, for me to not be effect by people dying. Like Schindler's List I felt nothing. Well society is pretty desensitized by that stuff


I can appreciate how tragic the whole thing was, but I've been effected worse by other films. I don't think you're alone on that one, either


----------



## scorpion

V for Vendetta

The silent fillm that won an oscar last year or so.

Les Mis


----------



## Aubbs

opeth98 said:


> I can appreciate how tragic the whole thing was, but I've been effected worse by other films. I don't think you're alone on that one, either


I figured. I remember watching a WW2 movie in english class and everyone was really into it and then a poor pigeon got shot and died and hell broke loose. haha.


----------



## yet another intj




----------



## another number

Anything Ingmar Bergman is a tear jerker. Wild Strawberries, Through a Glass Darkly, Seventh Seal, Fanny and Alexander (sigh)
Oh oh and Akira Kirasawa: Seven Samurai, Yojimbo, Throne of Blood, The Hidden Fortress 

One of the great tragedies of the modern age was when rifles were introduced to Japan.


----------



## Emtropy

Aubbs said:


> I figured. I remember watching a WW2 movie in english class and everyone was really into it and then a poor pigeon got shot and died and hell broke loose. haha.


Haha, sounds like my school


----------



## Arkback

Ink. Watch it here.


----------

